
The Mind of an Octopus - jonbaer
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-mind-of-an-octopus/
======
Hippocrates1
What's fascinating is how little we can study octopuses at the moment with
even the current technologies we have. Truly fascinating read. Thanks!

